# Help! I want to get started, but the last track I had was 20 years ago!



## 71Rcode (Aug 8, 2004)

Hi guys - last night I had this epiphany about how I've got to get my hands on another HO slot car track. I'm 36, so I remember my uncle bringing me several AFX/Aurora sets as a kid in the early 70s. Those were so cool. The cars were slow and would hardly stay on the track. They would practially slide around the track. The pickups on those cars were long and thin. 

At some point around '80 we started buying tyco tracks. They had the small, square pickups. And were much faster cars. I could still run my old aurora cars on these tracks too. I may still have a few of these pieces (tyco probably) in my parents attic - but I really can't get to it anytime soon. 

----------

My questions to you guys - and sorry they're so basic :jest: It's just been a long, long time and I've got a lot to learn. 

----------

1) Should I go buy older track setups on ebay - AFX/Aurora or Tyco (two lane sets?). 

2) Or should I just move forward 30 years and look at the new Tyco or AFX Tomy sets? After doing some research last night (of new-type tracks), I concluded the AFX Tomy sets were the way to go. More track options being a top reason. 

And although I think it would be cool to have super fast cars that stick like glue, I do remember as a kid really enjoying my old AFX/Aurora cars powersliding around the track and a slower speed. 

3) I'm sure these old Aurora/AFX cars are still available on ebay - the cars with the long pickups. I seem to remember drooling over the cars at the hobby store as a kid - and the car boxes were white with black writing. So cool........ What are these cars called? 

----

Many thanks guys. :wave: I really, really need a refresher course on this hobby. It's just for fun with my boys and friends, so I don't need anything to compete. 

Best regards, 
71Rcode

And my boys are young, the oldest being 4.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Hey man, first off, welcome to Hobby talk forums!

I too have within the last couple of months come back to slot cars. I'm just a bit younger than you.....and my first slot car experience was in the late 80's.

New tracks are nice......but I prefer the vintage stuff myself. Tyco tracks can be bought on E-bay for dirt cheap........track is always cheap.....it's the cars that can sometimes be pricey depending on the car.

I currently have a ton of extra track.........but I'm trying to hold onto it...because I'm planning to build a table in one of my rooms........and I'm not 100% certain on configurations just yet......so I'm not sure what'll be left over  

The boxed AFX cars you're referring to are called "Magnatraction" .....actually there are also "non-magnatraction" cars too...... which slid around the corners a bit more uncontrollably....because they lacked the magnets that the "Magnatraction" cars have.

Don't hesitate to ask questions here man.......this place has alot of wonderful people who post here.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Sounds like you're on the right track. Pick yourself up a 4 lane International set by AFX/TOMY. You can make some interesting layouts with all of that track and you get four cars (magnet style & fast) that the kids could run or you could dump on ebay. Then you could buy the old Aurora Tjets and AFX magnatraction cars which slide around the track. Don't forget to get some silicone tires for these oldies. Plus you can pick up new Playing Mantis' versions of the old Aurora Tuff Ones and Magnatraction cars, which for the most part are a true knock off of the originals made by Aurora back in the 60s and 70s. Welcome back and enjoy! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hello!

Welcome to one of the best boards on the web. There are some extremely knowledgeable folks here that are all too happy to supply info. Alot are just hobbyists or "runners" and not full-out racers (like myself), but we have them here too. A good place to find everything out you asked is in the previous threads posted on this board. Check the older pages for an info overload and dive right in!
Cheers! :wave:


----------



## 71Rcode (Aug 8, 2004)

TX Street - thanks man for the response. Magnatraction - that's it!!! A blast from the past. The cool thing is how relatively 'cheap' this hobby is. I fool with old guitars/amps and musclecar restoration - and slot cars seems very low $$$. And that's a good thing. Where in TX are you? Me, just north of the DFW airport in flower mound. Roadrunner - is that your B-body? Cool. Thanks for all the great keywords - that will help me search for all the goodies I need to get started. Yes, I was thinking it would be smart to get a new AFX Tomy track. I'll follow that advice. The tough part is my son's birthday is in early november...don't know if I can wait that long! Great hints too. Thanks for the post. Boss9 - is that for a boss 429 mustang? What a rare bird. I've been finishing up a boss 351 for about three years. Should be done before the end of the year - pewter/black. Now that I have some of the keywords - I'll definitely spend time digging up facts about the HO cars. Thanks guys - 

If anyone else has a bit of .02, I'd love to hear it. Many thanks guys! 71Rcode


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

Hobby Lobby is a good place to pick up some of the JL knockoffs of the Aurora cars. Some stores keep them under glass at the hobby counter. I like Tyco track because it is so easy to get. The Tyco controllers seem to work better for me when I run the old school cars. Tyco has the track pieces to link train track up with the slotcar tracks. Being a train collector too, I like that. 

Tomy AFX does have better a variety of track pieces overall. For stock controllers I like the Tyco though. TRU sells Hot Wheels slotcar track, which is the same stuff as the old Tyco. However, TRU doesn't sell the cars seperately anymore.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

71Rcode, when I got back into slots after a long time away I found that Gregory Braun's excellent web site was a fantastic place to start: http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/

I prefer the Tomy track because of the widest turn selection, deeper slot, better electrical connections, and lower/more uniform rails. Standard corners are available in 6/9/12/15 inch radius and aftermarket corners are available in 18 inch radius and coming soon 21 inch radius. I really enjoyed taking my time and using Tracker 2000 to lay out my track to fit my exact space and preferences perfectly. It costs a few bucks (about 40 dollars US) but it can save you a ton of aggrevation. It produces an inventory of exactly what sections you'll need to form your dream layout. If a layout fits perfectly with Tracker 2000 it will fit perfectly with real track. Armed with Tracker 2000 I was able to buy the bulk of my track via larger Tomy sets which is the most cost effective way to get lots of track.

As far as the cars go, HO slot cars have the unique distinction of having something for everyone. If you like the older nostalgic racers and street rods you can model them and race them. If you like lightning quick adrenallin pumping action that tests your eye-hand coordination as much as any video game, there's purpose built neo magnet equipped HO race cars that fit that bill too. I like them all and don't even want to pick a favorite because each presents its own unique form of enjoyment. You can also go the scenic track route and make modeling your own version of a real race course around your racing hobby. Whether it's slow, fast, somewhere in between, bare bones, indoor outdoor carper clad, or a spectacular landscaped scenery it's still HO slot car racing and it's still one of the best ways to have fun and meet some nice folks with similar interests.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Yep! The Super Challenge set is the best bang for the money...
(Even if the prices are up from a year ago...)









And you decide you like it buy this set to get a broader selection of track.
(and four more cars...!)








Additionally add about six 15" straights and you can make one heck of a nice set up. (If you have the room...)
Have fun!
Scott


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

71Rcode said:


> Roadrunner - is that your B-body?


Yes, a 1970 RR ragtop, only a 383 though.  

However, the wife calls it my Mid-Life crisis .......  

rr


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

71Rcode said:


> Where in TX are you? Me, just north of the DFW airport in flower mound.



I know where you're at....... I live about 65 miles north of Houston,TX....in a small town called "New Waverly". I'm pretty much out in the middle of nowhere :lol:


----------



## 71Rcode (Aug 8, 2004)

Fred - I'll check out hobby lobby - I have one down the street. That'll be fun. Thanks for the information on the tyco track. That's what I have in my folk's attic, I know. AFXToo - thanks for that link. I found it initially when I got this bug (a few days ago) - and now that I've gone back to it, I think it is a great site. He really goes out of his way to show the ins/outs of building a cool, quality track. I almost wonder if for myself and my four year old son (I started early too), a large AFX/Tomy four-lane track is overkill. My earliest aurora/afx tracks were those figure eight setups. And very easy to sit around on the floor and put cars back on when the constantly flew off  I appreciate you taking the time to provide such detailed info about the Tomy track sizes/cost. I agree with you on the 'attraction' of the HO cars. That was what I had as a kiddo, and that's what I'll stick with! Many thanks. Nodazz - hey, those are two of the sets I was considering! 

I'd like your opinion on this set: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=5913260853&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

It's a tomy/afx track, and almost identical to the tomy/afx "super International challenge" that I see for sale on most sites in the $149 range. But the link I provided is to the "super challenge" - no 'international'. The size of the layout and details look the same. I wonder if this is just an older version of the 'international' challenge. It would be a nice buy, as the guy is local and I could pick it up... 

On the other hand, a smaller layout would be this: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=5913252238&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

Same seller. Smaller layout. Might be better to get the bigger track and only use part of it early on...what do you think? 

---------
Just a general comment about the tomy/afx track in general. One cool thing about the old tyco two-lane tracks is they had all those cool 'x' and squeeze tracks - which was cool for crashing cars. I know my young boys would like that - whereas for myself, the huge layouts would be more appealing. Does tomy/afx make these squeeze or X track parts? 
-----
Road - hey, I really like that body style. And I like green too! 383 was their bread and butter, and is a reliable, powerful mill. You still have 30+ more CI than me!

TX - cool. I know I pass through your town on my way to the coast to fish for specs or reds (if I'm lucky, twice a year . Good to know you're down there!

Thanks all. I greatly appreciate it, 71Rcode


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

There's nothing wrong at all with starting with a small 2-lane setup. You can always do a "door track" where you mount it on a flat hollow core door with folding legs. Easy to move and store. As far as specialty track goes, Tomy has the following specialty sections available:

Criss-cross track set: AFX 8655
Squeeze track set: AFX 8625
Chicane track set: AFX 8993
3 inch hairpin curve: AFX 8992
9 inch high banked curve set: AFX 8628
12 inch high banked curve set: AFX 8991 (nests outside the 9-inch bank)
Loop set: AFX 8636
Drift action curve: AFX 8994

The speed of the modern cars like the Super G+ and Tyco 440-X2 is a heck of a lot faster than the old TJet and AFX cars. Crashing these together at the speeds they're running could turn into a game of "Let's find all the pieces!"

Tomy also has an adapter to allow the use of the Aurora AFX snap-track with the Tomy track. The Aurora AFX snap-track has a few more specialty sections like a Y-track and criss-cross curves. The Aurora snap-track is getting harder to find, or at least harder to find intact. It breaks at the tabs very easily. The Tomy mating system is much sturdier than anything that Aurora ever did.

By the way, the Super Challenge and Super International are exactly the same set. Another good 4 lane set is the 4-Way Split. I like the GTP style cars that come with the 4-Way Split better than the open wheel cars the come with the Super International. The one listed in that EBay link is a good deal at 90 bucks plus shipping. You can sometimes find these online for around $120 with shipping. The 4-Way Split is usually less expensive. I've seen it as low as $90. The thing to keep in mind with these bigger sets is that they come with 4 Tomy Super G+ cars. These cars sell for between $20-$25 each by themselves. The controllers that come with the sets are very light duty but will last long enough to save up for a better controller. The set controllers are built for smaller hands so that could be a plus for the kids. The set controllers don't work very well with the Johnny Lightning ThunderJet 500 cars but work better with the Johnny Lightning X-Tractions and most stock magnet cars (Tomy Turbo/SRT/Super G+, Tyco-Mattel HP7/440/440X2/HP440, and Lifelike). 

If you're considering this as a long term hobby that you will expand on, avoid Lifelike track.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Small can be fun. Here is a look at GreenRun Speedway is is on a 30 X 80 inch hollow core door. I took the track to our local Hobby Town for a IROC MEV Racers series race I was promoting.










A little Blurry but the kids were having fun. The little guy on the end corner marshalling is my youngest son Charles.










Roger Corrie
Virginia Beach, VA


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

hey roger, did you ever post any details about building your door track?


----------



## 71Rcode (Aug 8, 2004)

AFXtoo - thanks again for the great reply. I've saved this information and have found the pieces of track I would like to buy. Very, very cool :thumbsup: 

Yes, I like the idea of building a table that slides under the bed. What a great concept. 

I hear you on the speed aspect. It would probably blow my mind. I remember how the early 80s tyco cars would smoke my afx machines. But that wasn't the point, to me. Getting sideways was. :roll: 

Nice writeup on the tracks - the split sounds cool too, as the cars would be more durable with the little guys. 

I appreciate it you guys - all the help. Many thanks!

71Rcode


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

mking said:


> hey roger, did you ever post any details about building your door track?


 A long time ago but don't have any copies. It is Lock and Joiner. I bought 3 sheets of black foam board at Walmar. I layed it on top of the door then place the track on top and cut out the track section. It was a little thin so I used double sided foam tape on the edges closes to the track to fasten it down. I had some old AFX Billboards and printed out my billboards on sticky back paper cut them out and placed them on the billboards. I cut a slice in the foam board and inserted the bill boards and glued them with white glue. I took a couple of pieces of aurora white guard rail cut off the clip section that clipped to the track and painted them silver. Then I punched holes in the foan board where the posts to the guard rail went and gloed them down. The FISA striping and pit area striping and parking areas by the grand stands I used the Parama white Pin striping that you can buy at most hobby stores. I then used a red permament magic marker to add the red stripes. The pits were some Pit Scenes that snap together that you use to be able to buy. I removed the diecast cars and had to change the position of the gas man for the road course. My next road course will have Le Mans stye pits. The Grand Stands are the old Aurora sound grand stands with the sound sections removed. I made my own stickers for these also. I use magnetic reed switches for lap timing and Track Mate.

Roger Corrie
Virginia Beach, VA


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Roger, thats a FINE track you have there man........I can't wait to get started on my layout......you guys make me drool with your pics... :lol:


----------



## 71Rcode (Aug 8, 2004)

Roger, I agree. I wish I could've been there along side those guys in your first photos. NICE! Thanks for posting them (meant to say that the other day). 71Rcode


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Hello*

Hi Guys ( and Gals).

I'm a very old slot head from the 70's I once had a huge 16x12 setup fully landscaped, and have decided to resurect my old hobby. I wanted to say thanks I have been reading the posts and have picked up some new ideas for the new layout I have bought two Tomy sets and of course a few classic cars already ( I had to have them lol). I will figure out someday how to post pics I have 3 of the old layout from the 80's anf the new one as it goes up.. 

I do have a question is there any shops in the Dallas FW area that sell track pieces and parts?

Dave


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

coach61 said:


> Hi Guys ( and Gals).
> 
> I'm a very old slot head from the 70's I once had a huge 16x12 setup fully landscaped, and have decided to resurect my old hobby. I wanted to say thanks I have been reading the posts and have picked up some new ideas for the new layout I have bought two Tomy sets and of course a few classic cars already ( I had to have them lol). I will figure out someday how to post pics I have 3 of the old layout from the 80's anf the new one as it goes up..
> 
> ...


Hey, Welcome!! It's always nice to see people returning to a past love like slot cars.

As for parts in or around the Dallas area.......you're in luck. "Neil's Wheels" in Plano Texas will be the place you'll wanna hit for a slot car fix. 

Neil has a website also....here's the link:

http://www.slotcars.org/neilswheels/index.htm

:thumbsup:


----------



## 71Rcode (Aug 8, 2004)

Hey Coach - I'm in flower mound - just down the street from you. Glad to know there's another guy with the slot bug in my county.... 71Rcode

Regarding parts - I don't know of anyone local. I did buy my afx/tomy track from jeff at www.trainsbymail.com - he sells individual track and cars as well. I don't know about parts. 

I'm like you - bought a handfull of old afx cars because I 'had to have 'em'


----------



## Matack (Aug 30, 2004)

Boy, you good ole' boys have it made !

Darn that is a nice store there. Need to find something like that here in MI.

Also the gentleman at- www.trainsbymail.com was great to deal with and was kind enuff to match price of a fellow Forum member- Thanks again 71Rcode :wave: 

Good slot car folks down there in Texas :thumbsup: 

Matt


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Matack said:


> Boy, you good ole' boys have it made !
> 
> Darn that is a nice store there. Need to find something like that here in MI.
> 
> ...



Yep, there's quite a few of us hitting Hobby talk now.......too bad we're all not closer though......

You guys in the DFW area get out there to Neil's Wheels......he'll have any and ALL parts you might need.....AND he's got some great racing events happenning all the time....just check out his calendar of events.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Possible Lead, Matack*

Matack, is this place near you?

All Hobby Store
*35101 Ford Road Westland MI 48185 734.722.5700* 

Maybe you'll run into some slotters there.


----------



## Matack (Aug 30, 2004)

Aye, It is. About half hour away or less.

Will locate number and give em a call.

Just got into hobby couple weeks ago and have only been to some local hobby shops that offer a very smal selection of slot car gear.

Seems like the huge thing now is RC cars and the such.

Thanks for the tip,

Matt


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Thanks for the welcome. Just awaiting the arrival of the new tracks so I can get started lol... Mind you my wife has severly curtailed how much space I get at this house lol.. ( She wants a bigger one and she may get it this way..as long as I get more space...) I have a favor to ask though does anyone have the old monaco AFX track layout I want to modify it a bit and use it..also how many here remeber staying up all night drilling chassis's and using a low speed demeral tool to lighten your car bodies when your club outlawed lexan? lol

Dave ( I need a fix of speed) Scott


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

dont forget to post pics of the track we all wanna see


----------

